# New Year's Resolutions for Vaping



## Puff the Magic Dragon

It is the time of the year when many of us (myself excluded) make un/reasonable resolutions for the new year. I thought that it might be interesting to see what other vapers would like to do, or not do, in the new year regarding vaping.

The Cambridge English Dictionary defines new year's resolutions as :

"a promise that you make to yourself to start doing something good or stop doing something bad on the first day of the year: "Have you made any New Year's resolutions?" "Yes, I'm going to eat more healthily *and give up smoking*."

The vast majority of us have managed to give up smoking so that's one we can tick off the list.

My vaping resolutions for the new year are (in no particular order) :


Not giving in to FOMO (I have been pretty good at this recently but must stay strong.
Ignore hype. I have learned to wait a few months before buying but I am still sometimes tempted.
Stop dressing up as a lady and hanging around at the harbour. Oh wait, that's not for the vaping list. Note to self. Must remember to delete this.
Try to convert as many smokers as possible.
Keep up on the literature regarding vaping health issues (see above)
Give RTAs another chance. I have been using the Artery Hive Kit for the past few days and the 0.14 Ohm mesh coil delivers amazing flavour.
Continue contributing to Ecigssa 

What are your vaping resolutions for the new year ?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good resolution @Puff the Magic Dragon! Mine are very similar.



Not giving in to FOMO (I had this under control but every now and again I end up buying something I know I'll never use but buy it anyway!)

Ignore hype. (This one is a hard one for me because I'm a serial hype creator.)

Try to convert as many smokers as possible. (Always... can't help myself)

Give Squonkling and RDA's another chance.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

I can never keep a resolution because i always make it unrealistic so this year for vaping i will say,

* stop buying every other piece of kit when i know it wont suit my style of vaping.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex

To win that mythical 30k vaping prize

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It is the time of the year when many of us (myself excluded) make un/reasonable resolutions for the new year. I thought that it might be interesting to see what other vapers would like to do, or not do, in the new year regarding vaping.
> 
> The Cambridge English Dictionary defines new year's resolutions as :
> 
> "a promise that you make to yourself to start doing something good or stop doing something bad on the first day of the year: "Have you made any New Year's resolutions?" "Yes, I'm going to eat more healthily *and give up smoking*."
> 
> The vast majority of us have managed to give up smoking so that's one we can tick off the list.
> 
> My vaping resolutions for the new year are (in no particular order) :
> 
> 
> Not giving in to FOMO (I have been pretty good at this recently but must stay strong.
> Ignore hype. I have learned to wait a few months before buying but I am still sometimes tempted.
> Stop dressing up as a lady and hanging around at the harbour. Oh wait, that's not for the vaping list. Note to self. Must remember to delete this.
> Try to convert as many smokers as possible.
> Keep up on the literature regarding vaping health issues (see above)
> Give RTAs another chance. I have been using the Artery Hive Kit for the past few days and the 0.14 Ohm mesh coil delivers amazing flavour.
> Continue contributing to Ecigssa
> 
> What are your aping resolutions for the new year ?



@Puff the Magic Dragon lol at your harbour one!

But as for aping, I've never been interested in aping ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

1. To learn how to build - I bought a Kylin Mini for this purpose. 

2. To dip a toe or two into the DIY water.

3. To help smokers who really WANT to quit, to switch to vaping.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan

I'm going to try not to hop on the hype train as much as 2018 because the tickets are expensive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

So here is mine for next year, may have to finish this years ones first,

Not to buy more than what I actually need.
Find my sweet spot with regards to vaping, or get as near as possible.
Get rid of some stuff that I definately won’t be using again.
Convert some more smokers.
Keep on enjoying everyone’s post on the Forum, and contribute where possible.
Keep on digging the hole in diy.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Gringo

Going to stop buying Juggerknots...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It is the time of the year when many of us (myself excluded) make un/reasonable resolutions for the new year. I thought that it might be interesting to see what other vapers would like to do, or not do, in the new year regarding vaping.
> 
> The Cambridge English Dictionary defines new year's resolutions as :
> 
> "a promise that you make to yourself to start doing something good or stop doing something bad on the first day of the year: "Have you made any New Year's resolutions?" "Yes, I'm going to eat more healthily *and give up smoking*."
> 
> The vast majority of us have managed to give up smoking so that's one we can tick off the list.
> 
> My vaping resolutions for the new year are (in no particular order) :
> 
> 
> Not giving in to FOMO (I have been pretty good at this recently but must stay strong.
> Ignore hype. I have learned to wait a few months before buying but I am still sometimes tempted.
> Stop dressing up as a lady and hanging around at the harbour. Oh wait, that's not for the vaping list. Note to self. Must remember to delete this.
> Try to convert as many smokers as possible.
> Keep up on the literature regarding vaping health issues (see above)
> Give RTAs another chance. I have been using the Artery Hive Kit for the past few days and the 0.14 Ohm mesh coil delivers amazing flavour.
> Continue contributing to Ecigssa
> 
> What are your vaping resolutions for the new year ?


Giving young sailors hope is not a bad thing that you need to stop doing

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RichJB

Mine are fairly simple:

* Drop to 1mg nic. I'm not mixing anything today. From tomorrow onwards, all mixes will be at 1mg. I feel I'm ready for this.
* Very limited hardware purchases. I've done this for several years so no biggie. If a dripper is released which reportedly knocks spots off the Hadaly or Citadel, I may be tempted. Other than that, nada.
* Get more into coils and coil building. It's one area where my quest for the best flavour has lots of headroom for improvement.
* Do more DIY development work. I'm not going for recipes per se but will be looking at stones and combos that 'fix' flavours which are good but lack something.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru

My resolutions for vaping:
Start mixing my own juice. Really looking forward to this venture 
Upgrade to HE gear and pass my current one on!
Continue to blow more and more clouds 

An amazing year is coming ahead!

P.S last minute add: learn how to wick the Zeus right every time !!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Great thread @Puff the Magic Dragon , thanks

For 2019 my vaping resolutions are :

To get a regulated squonker and a great flavour atty on top
To try mix a DIY juice that I really like a lot
To try out more great local commercial juices and hopefully review some of them when time permits
To continue contributing to and enjoying the posts here on ECIGSSA
Not too difficult but hopefully I can achieve them all

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> 1. To learn how to build - I bought a Kylin Mini for this purpose.



OH my gosh, that’s so great to hear!!! I’m excited for you @Hooked !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Good resolution @Puff the Magic Dragon! Mine are very similar.
> 
> 
> 
> Not giving in to FOMO (I had this under control but every now and again I end up buying something I know I'll never use but buy it anyway!)
> 
> Ignore hype. (This one is a hard one for me because I'm a serial hype creator.)
> 
> Try to convert as many smokers as possible. (Always... can't help myself)
> 
> Give Squonkling and RDA's another chance.



You ignore hype! Haha - fat chance!
I suppose that your sources of information are getting more and more reliable as time goes on - so you are probably hitting more chicken dinners than losers.

Good to hear you gonna give "*squonkling*" and RDAs another chance  
I do however think that fruity menthols (such as Red Pill) shine in good flavour tanks and the gap between them and RDAs is small - unlike with some of the other flavour profiles where RDAs have the upper hand most of the time.

Will be watching closely nonetheless!
Happy vaping for 2019 Rob - and thanks again for all you do for us!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> 1. To learn how to build - I bought a Kylin Mini for this purpose.
> 
> 2. To dip a toe or two into the DIY water.
> 
> 3. To help smokers who really WANT to quit, to switch to vaping.



Very keen to see how the building goes @Hooked !
Holding thumbs for that for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> So here is mine for next year, may have to finish this years ones first,
> 
> Not to buy more than what I actually need.
> Find my sweet spot with regards to vaping, or get as near as possible.
> Get rid of some stuff that I definately won’t be using again.
> Convert some more smokers.
> Keep on enjoying everyone’s post on the Forum, and contribute where possible.
> Keep on digging the hole in diy.



I think most of us have bought way more than we actually need - and its that damn itch combined with a bit of FOMO that needs to be kept under control. Good resolution that - I suppose that would mean you dont actually buy anything for 2019, lol. Maybe some wick and some juice.

Thanks for all your posts on the forum in 2018 @Room Fogger - always great to read them and see your points of view - at all times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Top of my list is to book for my dad and I to do a snake handling course on venomous snakes.

And to make three snake catcher bags - one to thank the handler for helping me and one for another handler who is going to make me a snake handling hook.

And to pass my Security+ exam...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

RichJB said:


> Mine are fairly simple:
> 
> * Drop to 1mg nic. I'm not mixing anything today. From tomorrow onwards, all mixes will be at 1mg. I feel I'm ready for this.
> * Very limited hardware purchases. I've done this for several years so no biggie. If a dripper is released which reportedly knocks spots off the Hadaly or Citadel, I may be tempted. Other than that, nada.
> * Get more into coils and coil building. It's one area where my quest for the best flavour has lots of headroom for improvement.
> * Do more DIY development work. I'm not going for recipes per se but will be looking at stones and combos that 'fix' flavours which are good but lack something.



Bravo on the 1mg @RichJB 
I was thinking of putting in a resolution to try drop my nic content - but I suppose I am dropping without really trying. I am often finding 6mg quite pleasurable on the higher powered setups. But my 18mg tobacco has to stay in my Reo/RM2 for 2019 - Maybe I will consider reducing that in 2020.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Very keen to see how the building goes @Hooked !
> Holding thumbs for that for you



Thanks @Silver and @Carnival! I bought the Kylin Mini some time ago - now all that I need is someone to teach me!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival

My vaping resolutions? There are just 3 that come to mind:

* Limit my hardware purchases 
* Avoid getting hit by the Hype Train 

.. and lastly the most important one:

* Stay off the stinkies

Bring on 2019, looking forward to it!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Try to get my brother back on vaping. 2 years without a sig and started again when his AL85 broke

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> I think most of us have bought way more than we actually need - and its that damn itch combined with a bit of FOMO that needs to be kept under control. Good resolution that - I suppose that would mean you dont actually buy anything for 2019, lol. Maybe some wick and some juice.
> 
> Thanks for all your posts on the forum in 2018 @Room Fogger - always great to read them and see your points of view - at all times.


Thank you for the compliment @Silver , will continue to strive to give unbiased opinions and good advice whenever I can. Thanks for the interesting posts from your side, as well as your willingness to help wherever you can. Looking forward to 2019 filled with vaping growing by leaps and bounds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

From tommorow going to mix only 3mg nic. Then in next 6 months try to go 0 nic and then try to totally stop vaping before end 2019. Some will dissagree, but for me sucking just another type of smoke in your lungs the whole day with nicotine, is just not "stopped smoking".

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

RichJB said:


> Mine are fairly simple:
> 
> * Drop to 1mg nic. I'm not mixing anything today. From tomorrow onwards, all mixes will be at 1mg. I feel I'm ready for this.
> * Very limited hardware purchases. I've done this for several years so no biggie. If a dripper is released which reportedly knocks spots off the Hadaly or Citadel, I may be tempted. Other than that, nada.
> * Get more into coils and coil building. It's one area where my quest for the best flavour has lots of headroom for improvement.
> * Do more DIY development work. I'm not going for recipes per se but will be looking at stones and combos that 'fix' flavours which are good but lack something.



I would like to add one to your list if I may. A challenge of sorts.

Post your first recipe...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Over the weekend I mixed my last batch of 3mg. Moving on to 2mg from the new year. Then middle of the year doing 1mg. By next new years I want to be completely independent of nic.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> From tommorow going to mix only 3mg nic. Then in next 6 months try to go 0 nic and then try to totally stop vaping before end 2019. Some will dissagree, but for me sucking just another type of smoke in your lungs the whole day with nicotine, is just not "stopped smoking".


I had the same game plan. 3 years ago. Hope you manage to stick it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

With the latest turn of events I want to resolute myself to:
-turn my own coils and do it like a pro [Vic and co.]
-learn more from -Rob , Silver , Resistance , Andre and Christos and other boffins 
-mix like Paul 33 and Rudi - straight forward without doubts , knowing a recipe in my head will turn out kiff , even if I replace zzz with dzz .. rule 1
and 2nd last to meet all you wonderful people I spend hours [DAYS] talking to.
-oh finally - get a mod that does'nt say ''Smok'' on it......

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*How did my 2019 Vaping Resolutions turn out?*



Hooked said:


> 1. To learn how to build - I bought a Kylin Mini for this purpose.
> NOT DONE. Kylin Mini still waiting patiently in the cupboard.
> 
> 2. To dip a toe or two into the DIY water.
> NOT (really) DONE - except for mixing one one-shot.
> 
> 3. To help smokers who really WANT to quit, to switch to vaping.


FIVE ATTEMPTS with five different people. ONE partial success - someone who is now a dual-user.

*VAPING RESOLUTIONS FOR 2020*


Repeat #1 from 2019. The time has come. I'm tired of commercial coils which last only 2 - 3 days (Eleaf 0.15ohm mesh). It's ridiculous!!
Repeat #2 from 2019, but with one-shots. I have a few waiting to be mixed.
Repeat #3 from 2019 under duress. I'm not going to spend my time and energy on people who aren't committed to the process.
*NEW: *Stop following new hardware posts, until VapeCon.
*NEW:* No mod purchases, until VapeCon
*NEW: *No juice purchases (except coffee), until VapeCon
*NEW:* Stop following all the vaping groups on FB (already initiated for most of them)
*NEW: *Drastically reduce the forums/threads which I follow on this forum (already initiated). No offence and I still love the forum, but I spend far too much time on the Internet due to FOMO.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Room Fogger said:


> So here is mine for next year, may have to finish this years ones first,
> 
> Not to buy more than what I actually need.
> Find my sweet spot with regards to vaping, or get as near as possible.
> Get rid of some stuff that I definately won’t be using again.
> Convert some more smokers.
> Keep on enjoying everyone’s post on the Forum, and contribute where possible.
> Keep on digging the hole in diy.



So here was last years one, and here is the new ones. Let’s see if I passed the exams:
1.  Actually happened, almost, mostly due to severely reduced income. Worked so well I’m now waiting for a battery special or I’m going to have to vape by charcoal.
2.  Found it, almost perfect at restricted MTL and squonking, so now just playing around to see what changes when you change the setup.
3.  Well that didn’t really happen, did give some stuff away though to those that needed it to continue vaping. I’m a Hoardasaurus it seems.
4.  4 and counting, want to one up that figure at least next year.
5.   Having a lot of fun here, don’t stop those posts.
6.  Saved by point 1, I now have 70+ recipes that I still want to mix, but it’s been limited to ADV’s mostly.
7. New - Repeat for 2020!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

New Years Resolutions... In Vaping 

1.) Do not buy any new hardware(Except for a mirage, thats the last mod i need)... This/last year(Depending on when you read this) I bought way too much vape hardware which most of actually did not end up being used and just wasting tons of money.
2.) I am getting off the hype train at the next stop.... Bank account needs a break
3.) Build my own coils and and only use my own DIY juice.
I will start the journey to the HE Realm in 2021, this year I'm going to bali, Hong kong and The UK so cant be spending all my money on high end. 

Have a Awesome New years all my Vaping Peeps, Stay Safe, Stay Blessed and stay off them gosh darn stinkies.... Peace. Love & Happiness

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

